

OAuth tutorials for HTML5 applications - thyb
http://www.htmlcenter.com/blog/great-oauth-tutorials-for-html5-applications

======
sauliuz
Thanks for shout out. The goal of this post was to collect good resources for
HTML5 and OAuth into one place.

